
Show HN: World's easiest email hosting - dejan
https://migadu.com?s=hn
======
aeden
I can't tell from the guides or the site, is Migadu running a hosted email
system? Anyone tried it yet? If it is hosted, I wonder what their
deliverability rates and reliability look like?

~~~
aeden
I just set up a test to see how it works. The UI is pretty clean, and yes,
it's hosted email. No idea how reliable they will be.

Here are some issues:

They are not picking up DNS changes in a timely fashion, specifically I
confirmed all of the DNS changes they requested were made and published to all
name servers, but their system is not picking up the changes, which means they
could be caching the results or asking a caching resolver when checking the
results.

They also have some DNS weirdness going on for their migadu.com zone which
they probably should fix:

    
    
      ; <<>> DiG 9.8.3-P1 <<>> @ns1.migadu.com migadu.com
      ; (1 server found)
      ;; global options: +cmd
      ;; Got answer:
      ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 34597
      ;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 16
      ;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available
      
      ;; QUESTION SECTION:
      ;migadu.com.			IN	A
      
      ;; ANSWER SECTION:
      migadu.com.		300	IN	A	94.23.26.57
      
      ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
      migadu.com.		300	IN	NS	ns1.migadu.com.
      migadu.com.		300	IN	NS	ns2.migadu.com.
      migadu.com.		300	IN	NS	ns1.migadu.com.
      migadu.com.		300	IN	NS	ns2.migadu.com.
      
      ;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
      ns1.migadu.com.		300	IN	A	188.166.110.130
      ns1.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	188.166.110.130
      ns1.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	188.166.110.130
      ns1.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	188.166.110.130
      ns1.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	188.166.110.130
      ns1.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	188.166.110.130
      ns1.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	188.166.110.130
      ns1.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	188.166.110.130
      ns2.migadu.com.		300	IN	A	162.243.253.115
      ns2.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	162.243.253.115
      ns2.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	162.243.253.115
      ns2.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	162.243.253.115
      ns2.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	162.243.253.115
      ns2.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	162.243.253.115
      ns2.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	162.243.253.115
      ns2.migadu.com.		259200	IN	A	162.243.253.115
      
      ;; Query time: 311 msec
      ;; SERVER: 188.166.110.130#53(188.166.110.130)
      ;; WHEN: Thu Feb 25 12:18:22 2016
      ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 364
    
    

Their webmail client is pretty basic. Using the refresh did not work well
(spinning busy icon). It's a lot to ask to have a good webmail client in
addition to handling email deliverability well.

I sent myself a test email a few minutes ago and so far it's not come through
in their web UI.

Bottom line: it's an early product in a very challenging operational space, so
I'd keep an eye on them but would think twice about relying on it for
production use.

~~~
dejan
Hi @aeden, Dejan from Migadu here. Thanks for the check-up :) Migadu has to
pickup the DNS changes in order to activate the domain, otherwise it won't
accept mails for it.

Webmail, yes quite basic, we're hoping to make it even more basic. No
intentions to replace GMail :)

------
scrollaway
This looks awesome.

Is there such a thing for self-hosting as well? As a sysadmin, the time I'm
dealing with dovecot, postfix, exim and the whole lot feels like the stuff
I'll be watching reruns of for eternity down in hell.

------
Grue3
Can I send email as admin@mysite.com through this (actual site is hosted on
Linode)? I've been using mandrillapp for this purpose, but it is going paid-
only so I'm looking for alternatives.

~~~
iliaznk
With Mailgun you can and almost for free (10,000 messages per month).

~~~
dejan
Actually, you can also with Migadu, for free. You'll just get a "Sent via
Migadu" signature on the bottom. And almost free without the signature :)

However, if you need to send thousands of messages a day, you are probably
sending automated mails, transactional or newsletters. Migadu is not intended
for that, just as Gmail isn't.

You don't need Mailgun for that either, you can setup your own server to send
mails on DO, or go for Amazon SES (Simple Email Service), cost is negligible.

------
zaphoyd
The FAQ states that they don't support catch all email addresses. Does anyone
know of a service like this that does?

~~~
dejan
We intentionally don't do it, after long debate. Why would you want a catch-
all, curiously?

~~~
th0br0
Very simple reason: have a separate email for each website that requires a
signup. That way, you'll know directly which website leaked your email address
to some spammers.

~~~
dejan
I use aliases for that reason, much cleaner IMHO.

~~~
th0br0
Whoops. Looks like I totally misread that OP. Yeah... aliases is what I was
thinking about as well.

Although, separate email adresses in conjunction with a catch-all are better.
After all, with an alias, you can just cut the recipient's address off just
before the + which isn't that big a hurdle to spammers...

------
arsalanb
Correct me if I'm wrong, do you guys limit the number of messages sent on a
daily basis?

~~~
dejan
yes - on the free plan, 10 per day, per Migadu account.

~~~
boredpudding
Why did you guys choose for a 'Pro' plan instead of pay what you use?

I have a small webdev agency with 25 clients, who together send more than 100
mails a day. Currently I use a managed VPS for that, but I want to move to
something that is fully managed, scalable and has a great API.

Not to bash on the 'Pro' plan. Just curious on why, and I hope you guys offer
'pay what you use' in the future. The service looks promising.

~~~
dejan
Honestly, the limitation is there so we start a conversation, and figure out a
better pricing. It's easy to slam 10 different plans on the page, but it just
adds to the confusion, and none to the learning. We're maybe overthinking
simplification...

If you think Migadu could work for your agency, lets get in touch, the limit
of 100 is customizable.

------
iliaznk
Seems that Mailgun + Gmail would give you the same and cheaper. Am I missing
something?

~~~
dejan
I don't understand the question: Gmail has one address and it is not on your
domain? Can you elaborate please?

Simple use case: you've got several startup projects with different domains,
and multiple addresses on it. Migadu makes that painless. Family domain with
emails for the whole family? Easy.

And..of course there are many alternatives. No intention to reinvent email
here. Just making things more pleasurable to manage and use, by getting them
out of the way.

~~~
iliaznk
I mean, with Mailgun you can have inbound email addresses on your domain
forwarded to a Gmail inbox, for example, and Gmail also allows you to send
email on behalf of those imported email addresses.

~~~
dejan
Good idea, but don't you think it can get a bit crazy if you need to do that
for multiple persons on multiple domains?

We were also doing similar combinations for our startup projects via Google
Apps and Mandrill, but it was getting very messy. I just wanted a new domain /
new email address, fast. Nothing else. Somehow I would end up with multiple
Google accounts, and then Google cut of the free accounts... Interestingly,
Mandrill announced the same thing today. I'd rather give up two cups of coffee
a month and not waste brainwaves and worries on this admin.

Migadu is meant to get email admin out of people's way so they can focus on
more important stuff.

~~~
iliaznk
Ok, good thing. Good luck to you!

